# how low does everyone go



## 81gutlass (Jul 17, 2006)

Just wondering how low everyones frame is from the ground and how many coils on the front and rear cylinders my cutlass doesn't seem right my frame is about 3 to 4 inchs from the ground I think if I gett it lower the wheel won't be sticking out so far with the 1" longer a-arms


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

On my caprice the crossmember lays in the front and the gas tank is an inch from the ground in the rear.The only shitty part is if the hydraulics fail when Im out and the car is stuck down I cant drive it....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Not low enough...It seems these days its about riding higher.


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

I always run about 5 turns up front and 3 in back. I like the bumper between 8-12 inches from the ground.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

My old towncar used to lay real low, but was still ok so if my setup were to ever give out I can still drive it dumped. It would sometimes scrape the crossmember a bit on real big bumps... but like on the highway and streets it was cool dumped...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

no offense, that aint real low homie... 

lay frame...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 13 2010, 04:15 PM~18036362
> *no offense, that aint real low homie...
> 
> lay frame...
> *


No offense taken, I wanted to lay lo not lay frame. It was my daily so I had to take some precautions, and I had a 20 mile drive one way and 20 miles the other almost everyday, so if anything went wrong I still wanted to be able to get home.  

I had 4 turns of coil in the front with 1" extension and 3 turns in the back. When I re do my setup I'm going to cut the back springs just a bit because even after the springs were broken in and set it was a bit higher than the front...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

This is how my 63 used to lay, but Im not much of a fan of laying incase something goes wrong I like to make it home. So I changed it up to what you see now.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 13 2010, 04:47 PM~18036659
> *This is how my 63 used to lay, but Im not much of a fan of laying incase something goes wrong I like to make it home. So I changed it up to what you see now.
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks real low though! Those skirts make it look even lower   Thats a nice looking 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 13 2010, 02:51 PM~18036690
> *Still looks real low though!  Those skirts make it look even lower      Thats a nice looking 63  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie.. Actually no skirts just sits low in the rear. I thought it was an upgrade to how it used to sit LOL.. If something goes wrong I can get a jack under it now :biggrin:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

A lowrider site where everyone talks about a car sitting too low. 

Too many people worried about hopping and shit instead of lowriding. :uh:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

all the way dumped out my front crossmember under my engine is laying on the ground hard.

it makes beautyful sparks when you drive fully dumped in the front.
try it sometime!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 13 2010, 01:47 PM~18036659
> *This is how my 63 used to lay, but Im not much of a fan of laying incase something goes wrong I like to make it home. So I changed it up to what you see now.
> *


:h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 13 2010, 01:47 PM~18036659
> *This is how my 63 used to lay, but Im not much of a fan of laying incase something goes wrong I like to make it home. So I changed it up to what you see now.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :wow:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 13 2010, 03:34 PM~18037091
> *CLEAN :wow:
> *


Thanks homie! :biggrin: 

She's on the back burner right now because of a couple other projects Im tryin to finish :cheesy: :0


----------



## 81gutlass (Jul 17, 2006)

so heres what i have after installing a-arms from a mid 60s impala
should i go lower is the a-arms seem right i know they are going to stick out but this far would changing to 8'' cylinders make it look better since i only have 6''













































this photo is with the old a-arms 

i dont have any other cars to look at since i live where i have about the only lowrider in town so please feel free to give you opinion or whatever else you want to say about it enjoy


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

crossmember


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

laying stock crossmember is not low enough for me!

stock frames get boring after a while.

screw that "i dont wanna lay in case my rigged up setup fails" stuff.

your engine could lock up, you could get 4 flats, have a gas tank explosion, lose your keys, get hit by a semi and have your car stolen just as easily as a sound hydro system (they do exist) would fail.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 13 2010, 07:37 PM~18038262
> *laying stock crossmember is not low enough for me!
> 
> stock frames get boring after a while.
> ...


so how far did you BD your ride???


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I just stuck a couple extra donuts in mine because it sat too low. Looks awful with the tires tucked.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 13 2010, 04:55 PM~18038430
> *I just stuck a couple extra donuts in mine because it sat too low. Looks awful with the tires tucked.
> *



WTF ... looks AWFUL with the tires tucked? 

man now i heard it all, i must be on the wrong site.. 

everyone here must like circus cars... 

tires tucked are whats up... always have been.. cant even believe you said that


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 13 2010, 06:55 PM~18038430
> *I just stuck a couple extra donuts in mine because it sat too low. Looks awful with the tires tucked.
> *


 :wow: :uh:

That is probably the stupidest comment I've read on a lowrider site. 

If you're not tucking you're not low.


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

Mine will be tuckin tire and have as much metal on the ground as possible.


----------



## LowCO_David_970 (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jul 13 2010, 02:11 PM~18036859
> *all the way dumped out my front crossmember under my engine is laying on the ground hard.
> 
> it makes beautyful sparks when you drive fully dumped in the front.
> ...


I've tried it and I'm addictted!!!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jul 13 2010, 09:32 PM~18041409
> *:wow:  :uh:
> 
> That is probably the stupidest comment I've read on a lowrider site.
> ...


 x2


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jul 13 2010, 10:32 PM~18041409
> *:wow:  :uh:
> 
> That is probably the stupidest comment I've read on a lowrider site.
> ...


Big rimmers ride a lot lower than lowriders. The height of the car has nothing to do with it being a lowrider.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 13 2010, 06:30 PM~18038707
> *WTF ... looks AWFUL with the tires tucked?
> 
> man now i heard it all, i must be on the wrong site..
> ...


A nice clean stance is all you need. No need to see how low you can make your car. I've even seen people on here suggest using bigger wires to tuck more, to me that's not lowriding that's big rimming or minitrucking.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 16 2010, 10:16 PM~18066399
> *Big rimmers ride a lot lower than lowriders. The height of the car has nothing to do with it being a lowrider.*


 :wow:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

WTF  Need to change this to Lay it stock or Lay it locked up!


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Pics of my friend's Impala
















Yes. Frame is inside.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

the lower i go the more she likes it


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 17 2010, 12:16 AM~18066399
> *Big rimmers ride a lot lower than lowriders. The height of the car has nothing to do with it being a lowrider.
> *


That doesn't even make sense. You must be brain damaged.



I tuck 14's on my Civic and Valiant and I'll tuck 15's on my New Yorker once I get to the point of lowering it. Not everyone is in to big rims.

Lowriding is about riding low (I mean shit, it even says so in the name), not hopping and high lock ups. 
:uh:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 17 2010, 06:58 AM~18067426
> *WTF   Need to change this to Lay it stock or Lay it locked up!
> *


I think you meant Leave it stock or Lift it locked up. 

I think he just wants a donk on spokes, you know... the REAL lowriders. :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

the comment about big rims "looking lower" is rediculous... 

you actually get the car lower to the ground compared to the scrub line... due to a lil more sidewall


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir+Jul 17 2010, 08:26 AM~18067785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for proving my point with your non-lowrider civic, valiant and new yorker.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 17 2010, 08:55 AM~18067876
> *the comment about big rims "looking lower" is rediculous...
> 
> you actually get the car lower to the ground compared to the scrub line... due to a lil more sidewall
> *


Those guys are doing body drops and cutting notches for the suspension to tuck up higher into the engine compartment.


----------



## whatever (Mar 13, 2007)

so if being low isnt part of being a lowrider what is your definition of one?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whatever_@Jul 17 2010, 10:36 AM~18068306
> *so if being low isnt part of being a lowrider what is your definition of one?
> *


Would you consider the S-10 on this page a lowrider? How about that body dropped impala on 20's?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 17 2010, 10:37 AM~18068589
> *Would you consider the S-10 on this page a lowrider? How about that body dropped impala on 20's?
> *



niether a lowrider... 

but sometimes i struggle to call come of these newer cars lowriders as well.. they have all the gear, hydros, etc.. but layin out 4-6" off the ground just isnt a lowrider to me... sorry

please keep our board on topic.. 

we just know your comment about tucking tires was rediculous


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Axle bump stops on frame


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 17 2010, 12:02 PM~18068685
> *niether a lowrider...
> 
> but sometimes i struggle to call come of these newer cars lowriders as well.. they have all the gear, hydros, etc.. but layin out 4-6" off the ground just isnt a lowrider to me... sorry
> ...


Tucked tires looks like shit.


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 16 2010, 10:24 PM~18066458
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tuckin 20+ inch rims is not traditional lowrider. But, tuckin the tops of 13s and 14s wrapped in white walls is and in my opinion, looks awesome.


----------



## skipztt (Jun 30, 2006)

laying frame on the c10. it sucks when the hydros fail.. i cant drive it at all..


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> * Lord Duez
> post Yesterday, 01:37 PM
> Would you consider the S-10 on this page a lowrider? How about that body dropped impala on 20's?*


 * Lowriding 101a Remedial *
*Take notes because parts of this will be on the final*

"Now the lowriders U got now. They cars don't lay. Like back N the day when I had my car. It laid! My 57 laid so hard the back bumper would be on the ground. I can put Quarters underneath it wouldn't nobody get none of it. wouldn't,wouldn't get nothing out from underneath it. I wore all the side of the frame and everything out. I mean this car laid hard! N you know that was my M.O. from U know land 2 land. I use 2 sit there N lay it all the way down N just burn the tires. I smoke the tires N I step out N don't even put it in park, N just be a cloud of smoke inside the car, N the whole parking lot, I smoke the whole parking lot N everything. That's how hard it would lay. THAT'S LAYING" *Craig Parker -founder Majestics CC Compton*

Fuck what U or I label it as! It is what it is homie!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn,.... cool that my old galaxie made it on here.. 

if some whites arent tuckin, it aint right

what a waste of bandwidth


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

x2


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Laying frame is just like any other take it to the extreme style. Like how cars look good with a 12" cylinder in the rear, but some people like to put the absolute longest cylinder they can possibly fit. Same thing how cars look good 4ish inches off the ground, but some people like to see how low they can possibly make their car. Even putting bigger rims to make the car seem lower becomes acceptable. To me, laying frame, or 36" telescopics is just the lowrider version of donking, where they take a car and put the absolute biggest rim they can fit on a car. Instead of stopping when it's good, you push past the limit of good taste.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 17 2010, 01:16 AM~18066399
> *Big rimmers ride a lot lower than lowriders. but sometimes i struggle to call come of these newer cars lowriders as well.. they have all the gear, hydros, etc.. but layin out 4-6" off the ground just isnt a lowrider to me... sorry
> 
> please keep our board on topic..
> ...


Peeps kill me with this shit, if it don't have 13" wire rims it's not a lowrider, if it don't sit on the ground it's not a lowrider, if it has a high lock up it isn't a lowrider. First off, some of the first lowriders never rode on 13" wire rims, they rode on Cragars and most of them didn't lay frame and on top of that I've seen many lowriders with high lock ups lay frame lower than these cars posted. Most of you that disagree with a ride not being a lowrider cause it don't lay frame, have 13's and ride high disagree cause you can't afford to do it, let's face it it's easy to cut springs and frames and shit to lay low but to ride high you got to have deep pockets to do the mods and pay for the expensive shit to get the car up, laying low is good and all but thats old skool, peeps ride high and hop now which is the reason why everyone is investing in piston pumps and adexs and all the "EXPENSIVE" parts and I know what you're gonna say, "I got piston pumps and lay low and I buy expensive parts too" but lets get real, who buys piston pumps, adexs, 10 to 14 batts and shit just to ride low (WTF kinda shit is that)? Maybe if I was going for points @ a lowrider show but out on the streets if I invest my cash into it, I want to get the full potential out of it! Pull up on a hopper riding low in front of a bunch of peeps, they'll think you're cool and all until they see the hopper on the bumper and then you're just another mofo on da street taking up space!


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

That's about how low mine was, this is where it's at now with the extra donuts.


















I'll set the back where I want it after I get my speaker box in.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

heres my car 4 tons in the front, 2 1/2 in the back


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

ok first of all there are alot of opinions bout wut a lowrider should be, but back in the day if u had a lowered chevy wit sum rims,a light bar, a tape deck u wur lowriding and the height of the car has everything to do wit lowriding they would put sand bags and bricks in the trunk and floorboards to get as low as possible and still drive it and hydraulics were invented to raise ur ride back to stock height to avoid tickets and then drop it to lowride ,get it riding low means LOWRIDING


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jul 19 2010, 01:15 AM~18079089
> *ok first of all there are alot of opinions bout wut a lowrider should be, but back in the day if u had a  lowered chevy wit sum rims,a light bar, a tape deck u wur lowriding and the height of the car has everything to do wit lowriding they would put sand bags and bricks in the trunk and floorboards to get as low as possible and still drive it and hydraulics were invented to raise ur ride back to stock height to avoid tickets and then drop it to lowride ,get it riding low means LOWRIDING
> *


Don't get it twisted, no one is arguing what lowriding means of course its riding low but no one is going to say that a car ain't a lowrider because it sits 4" above the ground and don't lay frame or cause some homie don't like wire rims and ride with some other type rim or cause they tuck dubs, their shit still rides low. You're right, a "low"rider is a car that rides low or can sit low, its not someone's preference to what type of car it is. Lowriding has evolved just as everything else


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jul 18 2010, 11:15 PM~18079089
> *ok first of all there are alot of opinions bout wut a lowrider should be, but back in the day if u had a  lowered chevy wit sum rims,a light bar, a tape deck u wur lowriding and the height of the car has everything to do wit lowriding they would put sand bags and bricks in the trunk and floorboards to get as low as possible and still drive it and hydraulics were invented to raise ur ride back to stock height to avoid tickets and then drop it to lowride ,get it riding low means LOWRIDING
> *


People still do stuff like carry sand bags and bricks, or roll around with tape decks and color bars. Thats old school and even back then I doubt any of those cars were the cars to be admired.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

i've always been high enough to get home (just in case) but would prefer to be lower


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 18 2010, 10:27 AM~18074200
> *Laying frame is just like any other take it to the extreme style. Like how cars look good with a 12" cylinder in the rear, but some people like to put the absolute longest cylinder they can possibly fit. Same thing how cars look good 4ish inches off the ground, but some people like to see how low they can possibly make their car. Even putting bigger rims to make the car seem lower becomes acceptable. To me, laying frame, or 36" telescopics is just the lowrider version of donking, where they take a car and put the absolute biggest rim they can fit on a car. Instead of stopping when it's good, you push past the limit of good taste.
> *


Good taste is relative. Cars don't *have to *lay frame and tuck tires to be a lowrider and look good. Some cars look good this way some don't. But they should all be lower than stock if they want to be considered a lowrider. How low is a matter of opinion. Your car's stance looks good but so does the cutty above yours. :thumbsup:

I sure as hell wouldn't say layin frame with 13s is as extreme as 24" lifts with 40" rims. If we say your 4 inch ride is "ideal" there is a huge difference between ideal and layin frame and ideal and DONK.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

So 4"'s off the ground is high apparently? Look if you dump your car and you can't go over a speed hump or a speed bump then your low. I had my car be as low as possible but high enough so if something breaks I can get home. Ima tell you, my shit would almost get stuck at speed bumps and according to alot of people here 3-4 inches off the ground should be called "Highriding? Some people are just clowns man! :biggrin: My shit ain't laying frame but I see gay ass low ricers get thru speed bumps when I have to hit the switch to get over them.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 19 2010, 08:44 AM~18081368
> *So 4"'s off the ground is high apparently?  Look if you dump your car and you can't go over a speed hump or a speed bump then your low.  I had my car be as low as possible but high enough so if something breaks I can get home.  Ima tell you, my shit would almost get stuck at speed bumps and according to alot of people here 3-4 inches off the ground should be called "Highriding?  Some people are just clowns man!  :biggrin:  My shit ain't laying frame but I see gay ass low ricers get thru speed bumps when I have to hit the switch to get over them.
> *


:h5:


----------



## WelshBoyo (Jan 24, 2009)

this low


----------



## eiriksmil (Jul 17, 2010)

Car above here, what is it?



> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 18 2010, 05:16 PM~18073578
> * Lowriding 101a Remedial
> Take notes because parts of this will be on the final
> 
> ...


That's one of my fav quotes from Sunday Driver.. The other one is the DOC, goes something like this:
"Used to be how LOW can you go, now it's how HIGH can you go" as he motions a car hopping with his arm.. He was damn right. I don't care so much for hoppers, all cars should be low in my book and LOWriders especially 

I actually made a discussion thread about this yesterday, if lowrider cars actually are low. I hadn't seen this thread, although this thread regards how low the car CAN go and now how low you drive it, it has involved into an interesting debate  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=551992


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 19 2010, 01:07 AM~18079808
> *People still do stuff like carry sand bags and bricks, or roll around with tape decks and color bars. Thats old school and even back then I doubt any of those cars were the cars to be admired.
> *


ok ok theres no arguing wit ya u like wut u like and i like wut i like and i like tucked wheels dragin scrape bars but on my daily i would like it to be atleast 3 inches off the ground to hover it home in case sumthin fails and every one has there own opinion thats why there are so many different classes otherwise every one would drive a 64 chevy impala 4 inches off the ground


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 19 2010, 01:07 AM~18079808
> *People still do stuff like carry sand bags and bricks, or roll around with tape decks and color bars. Thats old school and even back then I doubt any of those cars were the cars to be admired.
> *


they might not be admired now days but the pioneers of lowridin gave u the idea of even building a lowrider but now days u got a bunch of over done trailer queen cars that every one swears is the tightest but look like a huge puke of paint and chrome{less is more}drive yo shit get it dirty have fun lowride cruise the blvd


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jul 19 2010, 07:13 PM~18085990
> *they might not be admired now days but the pioneers of lowridin gave u the idea of even building a lowrider but now days u got a bunch of over done trailer queen cars that every one swears is the tightest but look like a huge puke of paint and chrome{less is more}drive yo shit get it dirty have fun lowride cruise the blvd
> *


You'll never see me cruising. :thumbsdown:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jul 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18085990
> *they might not be admired now days but the pioneers of lowridin gave u the idea of even building a lowrider but now days u got a bunch of over done trailer queen cars that every one swears is the tightest but look like a huge puke of paint and chrome{less is more}drive yo shit get it dirty have fun lowride cruise the blvd
> *


Damn right. 

I don't know how he can say they weren't even admired in their day, they started the entire lifestyle. I'd say that involved a damn bit of admiration. 

Adjustable suspension is to lift those cars that ride below the 4" mark that otherwise would tear up their undercarriage on a speed bump. Otherwise, there is no need. A car doesn't need to be over the top to be a lowrider, and it doesn't matter the brand, but a 2" drop and wires isn't a lowrider either.

The last truely nice "traditional" lowriders ended in the 70's before telescoping cylinders and naked chick or dollar bill murals became all too common.


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 19 2010, 11:53 PM~18088880
> *You'll never see me cruising. :thumbsdown:
> *


Because you don't know what lowriding is about.

You wouldn't happen to have the screen name God's Son 2 also do you? Cause you two are on the same level of rediculous.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Jul 18 2010, 01:31 PM~18075442
> *[/size][/size]
> 
> The first statement is ludacris but you are correct, the height of the car has nothing to do with it being a lowrider.
> ...


your dam fuccin right,.,.

my lac has 8's in the front n 24's n the back,.,.n my shyt still sits lower than most cats who have 6's n front n 10's on the bac,.,.

its easy to cut a car and put a simple lil set up in it,.,.but i understand because a lotta peeps just want to do that n be happy,.,.but they get mad when everyones taking pics of the lac with its rear bumber 60"s off the ground and they in the back
bein ignored,.,.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *eiriksmil  Yesterday, 08:14 PM
> 
> That's one of my fav quotes from Sunday Driver.. The other one is the DOC, goes something like this:
> "Used to be how LOW can you go, now it's how HIGH can you go" as he motions a car hopping with his arm.. He was damn right. I don't care so much for hoppers, all cars should be low in my book and LOWriders especially
> ...


*No Doubt*







* Funny thing though. The past always has a way of repeating it's self. *


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jul 19 2010, 11:22 PM~18089226
> *Because you don't know what lowriding is about.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have the screen name God's Son 2 also do you? Cause you two are on the same level of rediculous.
> *


Loading your trunk with sand and bricks, then driving around in circles?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 20 2010, 11:26 AM~18091294
> *No Doubt
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

i've always been led to believe the whole idea of a lifted car was so you could cruise low with headlights below the legal height and when you need to lift it to get over a speed bump, kerb or just to get your lights to the required height you could ? 

Hopping etc is just how people have taken something simple and developed it up, i dont care for hoppers too much but enjoy what they do but i still believe there is a distinct line between hopping and lowriding - hopping is a sport, lowriding is the culture.

You can hop a lowrider but its hard to lowride a proper hopper.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jul 21 2010, 02:06 AM~18100105
> *i've always been led to believe the whole idea of a lifted car was so you could cruise low with headlights below the legal height and when you need to lift it to get over a speed bump, kerb or just to get your lights to the required height you could ?
> 
> Hopping etc is just how people have taken something simple and developed it up, i dont care for hoppers too much but enjoy what they do but i still believe there is a distinct line between hopping and lowriding - hopping is a sport, lowriding is the culture.
> ...


* end of FUCK TOPIC!*


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

on hydros layed out hitting back frame with stocks on and drives smooth too


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

damn that lays hard!


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon+Jul 21 2010, 05:06 AM~18100105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the shit right, hopping isn't a sport! :twak: 













































IT'S AN ADVENTURE! :0 
AND THATS THE END OF THE FUCKING TOPIC!


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

cross member is about 5cm from the ground back is abit higheer
wanted to keep the original speakers car is like new

next car will probly be dragin tho


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 21 2010, 10:48 PM~18108850
> *on hydros layed out hitting back frame with stocks on and drives smooth too
> 
> 
> ...


I like that!


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 21 2010, 11:51 PM~18109237
> *damn that lays hard!
> *


X23456789990 :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

that 67 has always been DEAD ON with the stocks and all.. always loved it


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

"How low does everyone go!" I'll tell when you hear the sound of the frame scrapping the ground. Or when the doc talks about how they get up and how they use to get down. better yet that chick I saw in town. took her home in banged all 400 pounds. Right! that shit is sick as it sounds. but fuck it,I get Around!.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 22 2010, 12:15 PM~18111087
> *"How low does everyone go!" I'll tell when you hear the sound of the frame scrapping the ground. Or when the doc talks about how they get up and how they use to get down. better yet that chick I saw in town. took her home in banged all 400 pounds. Right! that  shit is sick as it sounds. but fuck it,I get Around!.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

On the right is the coils after cutting


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

how can i get this to sit lower in the front and back?? just cut more out the springs???? thanks


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 21 2010, 10:48 PM~18108850
> *on hydros layed out hitting back frame with stocks on and drives smooth too
> 
> 
> ...




Thats what Im talking about..a LOW rider.. look and learn boys thats how its done.


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 22 2010, 11:41 AM~18112250
> *Thats what Im talking about..a LOW rider..  look and learn boys thats how its done.
> *


thanks brother


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 22 2010, 08:59 AM~18111008
> *that 67 has always been DEAD ON with the stocks and all.. always loved it
> *


thanks brother


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Jul 22 2010, 11:15 AM~18112023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea but u dont wanna go too low with ur a-arms extended like that, unless u wanna buckle that fender when the car comes down


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 04:07 PM~18113622
> *yea but u dont wanna go too low with ur a-arms extended like that, unless u wanna buckle that fender when the car comes down
> *


thats why i dont know if i want to mess with it....


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

My 1995 fleetwood drops the back bumper all the way to the floor, basically the exhaust pipes scrape. and the front like half an inch or maybe a little higher off the ground.


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Jul 22 2010, 05:59 PM~18114940
> *My 1995 fleetwood drops the back bumper all the way to the floor, basically the exhaust pipes scrape. and the front like half an inch or maybe a little higher off the ground.
> *


post some pics.......


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

thats some pics right there. the bumper seem like they are not dropped that low but the frame is sitting on the floor, as you can see on the front pics on the bottom.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 02:07 PM~18113622
> *yea but u dont wanna go too low with ur a-arms extended like that, unless u wanna buckle that fender when the car comes down
> *


u might still get away with gettin it too lay the caddy above has a nice tuck and still lays hard


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18038707
> *WTF ... looks AWFUL with the tires tucked?
> 
> man now i heard it all, i must be on the wrong site..
> ...


:werd: if they don't tuck, it ain't worth a fuck


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 17 2010, 11:24 AM~18068237
> *Those guys are doing body drops and cutting notches for the suspension to tuck up higher into the engine compartment.
> *


dumbass :uh: what fuckin donk have you ever seen without a yay wide gap between the fender and tire. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 17 2010, 12:37 PM~18068589
> *Would you consider the S-10 on this page a lowrider? How about that body dropped impala on 20's?
> *


your wife's car is not a lowrider


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jul 21 2010, 04:06 AM~18100105
> *i've always been led to believe the whole idea of a lifted car was so you could cruise low with headlights below the legal height and when you need to lift it to get over a speed bump, kerb or just to get your lights to the required height you could ?
> 
> Hopping etc is just how people have taken something simple and developed it up, i dont care for hoppers too much but enjoy what they do but i still believe there is a distinct line between hopping and lowriding - hopping is a sport, lowriding is the culture.
> ...


AMEN!!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Jul 22 2010, 05:56 AM~18109733
> *Get the shit right, hopping isn't a sport! :twak:
> IT'S AN ADVENTURE! :0
> AND THATS THE END OF THE FUCKING TOPIC!
> *


take it to the circus, clown, I mean joker :uh:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon+Jul 19 2010, 06:01 AM~18080252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If your scared, go to church. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Jul 22 2010, 03:56 AM~18109733
> *Get the shit right, hopping isn't a sport! :twak:
> IT'S AN ADVENTURE! :0
> AND THATS THE END OF THE FUCKING TOPIC!
> *


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jul 23 2010, 09:51 AM~18120588
> *take it to the circus, clown, I mean joker  :uh:
> *



LOL, what up homie. 
Don't be hating on our "CLOWN" cars, the circus is on the streets where ever we take em! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Jul 23 2010, 11:40 AM~18121779
> *LOL, what up homie.
> Don't be hating on our "CLOWN" cars, the circus is on the streets where ever we take em! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: It's all gravy. This gumbo we call lowriding wouldn't be what it is without each individual flavor spicing it up. Tho we may not agree on many things, we all can agree, it's all for the love and fun we get out of it at the end of the day.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jul 23 2010, 05:21 PM~18124161
> *:biggrin: It's all gravy. This gumbo we call lowriding wouldn't be what it is without each individual flavor spicing it up. Tho we may not agree on many things, we all can agree, it's all for the love and fun we get out of it at the end of the day.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jul 23 2010, 06:39 AM~18120529
> *:werd: if they don't tuck, it ain't worth a fuck
> *


yup thats rite


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 19 2010, 09:53 PM~18088880
> *You'll never see me cruising. :thumbsdown:
> *


you dont tuck wheels or drop it to the ground and u dont cruise are u sure ur on the rite website this is lay it low not leave it stock mabe u got a bomber???? i duno show us sum pics of ur ride homie


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 01:07 PM~18113622
> *yea but u dont wanna go too low with ur a-arms extended like that, unless u wanna buckle that fender when the car comes down
> *


also on fleetwoods too small of a spring wont seat right and it will collapse over


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jul 28 2010, 06:46 PM~18167069
> *you dont tuck wheels or drop it to the ground and u dont cruise are u sure ur on the rite website this is lay it low not leave it stock mabe u got a bomber???? i duno show us sum pics of ur ride homie
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=551256&st=40


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 28 2010, 09:47 PM~18169903
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=551256&st=40
> *


oh u got like a regal i think wit extra donuts not a bomber ,ok


----------



## impala rider (Sep 26, 2009)

body drop it. its a bitch to a g body but it could be done.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

afew of mine all juiced... the Impala, Hearse and dark blue malibu have 1" extended uppers


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Here a pic of my brothers old 66 i body dropped it


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 13 2010, 03:47 PM~18036659
> *This is how my 63 used to lay, but Im not much of a fan of laying incase something goes wrong I like to make it home. So I changed it up to what you see now.
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean 63 :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres mine


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 14 2010, 04:35 PM~18309842
> *Here a pic of my brothers old 66 i body dropped it
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 14 2010, 05:37 PM~18309850
> *Very clean 63  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie and right back at ya!! Damn I want that booty kit :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 14 2010, 04:35 PM~18309842
> *Here a pic of my brothers old 66 i body dropped it
> 
> 
> ...


now thats low damn!!!!


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

mine laid out. I need to change out my rear coils still. but not bad for 16's in the rear


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Aug 14 2010, 06:35 PM~18309842
> *Here a pic of my brothers old 66 i body dropped it
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Now thats LOW :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 13 2010, 07:37 PM~18038260
> *crossmember
> 
> 
> ...


now thats low :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 16 2010, 10:28 AM~18320711
> *Thanks homie and right back at ya!! Damn I want that booty kit  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks homie and on da booty kit it was a grip and it took 6 months to get but its gangsta my brother has all chrome one


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito5050+Aug 15 2010, 11:19 PM~18317915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir we roller the pinch moldin so it can lay rocker and its juiced 4 fat boy pumps 6 batterys it lays hops and stands three


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

My goal is to sit as low as possible if not on the ground :biggrin:


----------



## LAID TL (Jan 7, 2010)

im not your typical "lowrider" car was built to lay out on 20s 

more of a minitruck inspired car


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's my 79 Lincoln Mark V cartier doin' (rollin' project) what it does best... Gettin' low...


----------



## yaboirimp (Sep 5, 2008)

stock when daily because of hydraulic failure if it happens, low or frame weekend cruiser


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

when i had my 67 impala it layed frame with juice same with my 02 gmc sierra on air ride and thats the plan for my juiced caddy nothing beats getting down. i could put my rides in drive and they just sat there on the frame if i stepped on it it just spun tires. shit can always happen but unless u ride a hopper my guess is lay it low


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

touchdowntodd said:


> WTF ... looks AWFUL with the tires tucked?
> 
> man now i heard it all, i must be on the wrong site..
> 
> ...




this is whats up..when i started lowriding it was ALL about how low your ride was the lower the better...nowadays its about how high you can lock up....laying frame is where its at...tires tucking is the only way to park....heres my 69 impala im building now....TUCKED....:thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

slickpanther said:


> Here's my 79 Lincoln Mark V cartier doin' (rollin' project) what it does best... Gettin' low...


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

jtek said:


> this is whats up..when i started lowriding it was ALL about how low your ride was the lower the better...nowadays its about how high you can lock up....laying frame is where its at...tires tucking is the only way to park....heres my 69 impala im building now....TUCKED....:thumbsup:
> View attachment 405410


I'm lovin' that lay. To me, 14s on 69s always look better than 13s when they are laid out with all that tire tucking


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

jtek said:


> this is whats up..when i started lowriding it was ALL about how low your ride was the lower the better...nowadays its about how high you can lock up....laying frame is where its at...tires tucking is the only way to park....heres my 69 impala im building now....TUCKED....:thumbsup:
> View attachment 405410


So whats your spring sizes, and how many rings?


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Draggord (Dec 2, 2011)

my juiced ride sitz 1/2" off da ground in da front and 1/4 in da back when i lay out.


----------



## kilos2 (Dec 11, 2011)

HOPE YOU DONT BREAK ANYTHING SITTIN THAT LOW CAUSE ITS A BITCH TO GET IT TOWED


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

low enough for me :biggrin:


----------



## ground pounder 1 (Oct 26, 2011)

THATS NASTY I LOVE IT BRO JUST SAYIN


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

One more pic


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

the homie pedal car goes low!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 412501
> 
> the homie pedal car goes low!


wow


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

RollinX151 said:


> No offense taken, I wanted to lay lo not lay frame. It was my daily so I had to take some precautions, and I had a 20 mile drive one way and 20 miles the other almost everyday, so if anything went wrong I still wanted to be able to get home.
> 
> I had 4 turns of coil in the front with 1" extension and 3 turns in the back. When I re do my setup I'm going to cut the back springs just a bit because even after the springs were broken in and set it was a bit higher than the front...


I was being a pussy when i built my first towncar...my second towncar, dumped, would leave marks on the road from scraping but it was amazing being at a red light and dumping the car to the floor where your roof is lower than some cars door handles HAHAHA..I'll admit, I did upgrade my insurance and a few bucks extra a month for 24 hour free towing service so if something goes wrong, tow the bitch home...it sat lower than this about a month later after the coils broke in...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

nothing likevda BULLDOG AFFECT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Lord Duez said:


>


 , wtf , thats not a Lowrider


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


 yup , thats a Lowrider.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

touchdowntodd said:


> WTF ... looks AWFUL with the tires tucked?
> 
> man now i heard it all, i must be on the wrong site..
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> nothing likevda BULLDOG AFFECT


deam nice


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> WOW WEE right there


----------

